

MPEG envisages royalty-free MPEG video coding standard - ZeroGravitas
http://www.robglidden.com/2011/02/mpeg-envisages-royalty-free-mpeg-video-coding-standard/

======
pasbesoin
The provided links

( here's the second one, googlefied:
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.itscj.ipsj...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.itscj.ipsj.or.jp%2Fsc29%2Fopen%2F29view%2F29n118201.doc)
)

provide nothing further than what's cited. From that second link:

 _14.9.2 The Requirements subgroup recommends approval of the following
contribution to the press release:

MPEG has been producing standards that provide industry with the best video
compression technologies. In recognition of the growing importance that the
Internet plays in the generation and consumption of video content, MPEG
intends to develop a new video compression standard in line with the expected
usage models of the Internet. The new standard is intended to achieve
substantially better compression performance than that offered by MPEG-2 and
possibly comparable to that offered by the AVC Baseline Profile. MPEG will
issue a call for proposals on video compression technology at the end of its
upcoming meeting in March 2011 that is expected to lead to a standard falling
under ISO/IEC "Type-1 licensing", i.e. intended to be "royalty free"._

I did a bit of looking, but could not quickly identify the terms of this
licensing. For one, I'm immediately questioning whether it's entirely royalty-
free or only for "non-commercial use". Isn't that one of the problems with
encoding that is used in current generation technologies? For example, you're
fine shooting personal video, but using it in any commercial context
ostensible requires -- or will require after a grace period -- a license in
addition to the one that comes with the equipment. Or am I confusing this
situation with a different context?

